# The Rain Song - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Led Zeppelin's classic acoustic driven tune: this video breaks down how i play this great tune....thanks for watching!


[video=youtube;fCagzNX6WxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCagzNX6WxA[/video]


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Great video. And, as usual, lovely tone from your fingers and that Collings. I've been listening to a lot of Martin Simpson and he uses that tuning. Nice work.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Dale, great song.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Real nice, thanks will try this out when I have some free time


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

really appreciate each post and thanks for giving your time to check this out....keep pickin!

dale


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Beautifully done Dale, as usual. Thanks for posting.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

very well done tutorial - thanks for posting and sharing


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks gentlemen for giving your time to check this out!


----------

